# Asus Core i7 8GB 1 T HD advice



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm looking at replacement desktops for my Asus 2.4 ghz 4G Ram desktop.

I'm looking at the Asus Core i7 8GB ram 1T HD. I want something good for music. Not much into gaming. Is the $799.99 a good price or should I wait for a better deal.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus Core i7 8GB ram 1T HD doesn't tell us much. Is there a Model Number for that PC or do you know the rest of the specs (i.e. Brand & Model of the RAM-Hdd-GPU-PSU)?
Spending $800 on an OEM PC is entirely up to you.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Asus Core i7
CM 6830-US-3AB
asin B006THMCH2

Is this an OEM PC?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CM 6830-US-3AB is an OEM unit distrubted by Acer: Newegg.com - ASUS Essentio CM6830-US-3AB Desktop PC Intel Core i7 2600(3.40GHz) 8GB DDR3 1TB HDD Capacity NVIDIA GeForce GT 530 1GB DDR3 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
That unit would be a decent general use PC,
We do not recommend prebuilt units because they use lower quality components.


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

Full disclosure being that I work for Asus, looking only at the uses you gave and the specs of the unit for a consideration, I would say if anything that unit is overkill.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks cl-scott, I'm thinking of all my options and I realize this is more than I probably need. I want to start at the top and move downward and find something speedy, reliable, and cost effective.

I could build my own unit, buy a prebuilt desktop which has room to add things to the tower, or look into the all in one desktops. I'm investigating what might be good for me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Stay far away from all-in-one anything.
Prebuilts give you low quality components and very limited, if any, upgrade ability.
You can build a PC for your stated usage for about $500, minus the OS, and you get top quality components in a unit that is capable of upgrades. :smile:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Tyree, that is a good resource for me. It gives me the information I need.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I always suggest that you build your own PC. PCs are like cars. You can spend far more money then you should to have someone build it and maintain it, and to repair it, or you could spend a bit less, do it yourself, and learn something along the way so that if something breaks, you can fix it yourself for the low low price of whatever it will cost to repair and a small pizza with green peppers.


----------

